# Which body type are you attracted to most.



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2010)

my girls has to have some muscles somewhere on here body.  most of my gf and ex-gf have that sprinter/middle distance athletic look.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

in order athletic. average, thin, pudgy.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

Athletic, average, hourglass, thin.  I'll do a pudgy every now and again also.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 8, 2010)

Thick Athletic and Thick. Everything else is a waste of my time.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 8, 2010)

I like thin to atheletic, but I think all women have a little something something. She could be over wieght and out of my normal comfort zone but have nice eyes or smile. Most people who like art, like many forms of art with one or two favorite artisit, but still appreciate all art.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Everything else is a waste of my time.



 awesome


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 8, 2010)

It's not what's on the outside, it's what's on the inside. 
Uuuuummm. What? I.    No. I like all of em if they bang on the first night.


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 8, 2010)

Thin to athletic.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 8, 2010)

My Load landed on Athletic and a secondary spray hit Thin w/assets..... followed by a donkey punch to the chubby chick.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 8, 2010)

Just about all of them except for 12, 16, 18, 20, 21 and the skinny.


----------



## pancho (Dec 8, 2010)

what happen to #1 i like #4


----------



## KelJu (Dec 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> awesome



Although I would put in the energy, or money however you look at it, into pudgy if she is pale with a nice face. Most really pale chicks tend to be pudgy for some reason.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 8, 2010)

I honestly like them all except skinny and BBW...does that make a slime ball or just a guy who sees the beauty is all female body types (except skinny rails and fatties)


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Thin to athletic.



Did he answer your PM's?


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Min,


might there be one for us WOMEN?

I mean its only fair.

heck, I want to see the selection
(at least I didn't ask about ...you know)


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Min,
> 
> 
> might there be one for us WOMEN?
> ...



I'll try and find one, for some reason the women threads don't do to well here.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Im attrated to whatever type min0 lee is !  Ya you the one on top of me ! haha


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2010)

I love almost all females, but my fav is *#6 Thick Athletic*


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 8, 2010)

I like that hourglass shape.  Hubba hubba!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thin/with assets , I sure miss them slutty with girls mmhhhmmm


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 8, 2010)

Whichever one goes home with me at the end of the night is my favourite.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

I like 19. Send me her panties. I've got 20 bucks.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 8, 2010)

All on the first page, nothing but average on the second, sorry big uns


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 9, 2010)

4 and 6


----------



## Ejams (Dec 9, 2010)

Average than athletic & thin with assets come a close 2nd.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 9, 2010)

hourglass and thin with assets.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2010)

its weird that we all see the same images but yet are attracted to different ones.  beauty most definitely is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thin or athletic.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)

I would go with 10.


----------

